# Denton and Sasquatch Show #102 (we're back!)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

After a short hiatus the boys are back recapping world events missed in their absence and revealing stories of what they did while they were gone.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-06-28T23_05_09-07_00


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You boys are like a damn hair in a biscuit! We just can't get rid if you! :vs_laugh:

(Or is it more like herpes simplex 9, it just keeps coming back!?) lain:

Anyway, Welcome back! :vs_peace:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome back! Great show. How did the date go??

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Listening now...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Okay, we need an update on how the date went. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Okay, we need an update on how the date went. :tango_face_wink:


Must we ask? I think we all know he maneuvered himself out of getting laid, huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You boys are like a damn hair in a biscuit! We just can't get rid if you! :vs_laugh:
> 
> (Or is it more like herpes simplex 9, it just keeps coming back!?) lain:
> 
> Anyway, Welcome back! :vs_peace:


Sorry Slip, but a slight mis-quote there &#8230;&#8230; the gift that keeps on giving :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys were gone? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> You guys were gone? :tango_face_grin:


Why I oughta!!!!!! :beat1:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sasquatch- Well? Did she enjoy her dinner of nuts, berries, and grubs? Was she willing to run and hide whenever a human was spotted?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch- Well? Did she enjoy her dinner of nuts, berries, and grubs? Was she willing to run and hide whenever a human was spotted?


As long as it wasn't a panda date.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> @Sasquatch- Well? Did she enjoy her dinner of nuts, berries, and grubs? Was she willing to run and hide whenever a human was spotted?


You act like you know my kind. We don't have to run and hide we can turn invisible. Don't you ever listen to George Noory!

So I suppose all you hens want a date update? Okay fine, the date went very well. She has a lot of fine attributes. She is a nurse, shoots guns, camps/hikes, Conservative, good family, Christian, tall and blonde.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You act like you know my kind. We don't have to run and hide we can turn invisible. Don't you ever listen to George Noory!
> 
> So I suppose all you hens want a date update? Okay fine, the date went very well. She has a lot of fine attributes. She is a nurse, shoots guns, camps/hikes, Conservative, good family, Christian, tall and blonde.


Sounds like a fine woman.

Great. Now it's going to be a lot of fun trying to get you to show up for podcasts. You're always going to be busy, now. MArry her quickly so you can get your life normalized.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Sounds like a fine woman.
> 
> Great. Now it's going to be a lot of fun trying to get you to show up for podcasts. You're always going to be busy, now. MArry her quickly so you can get your life normalized.


Marry her +1 here. You had everything at nurse....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

